# Just a thought and a bit too much time on my hands... :)



## phill (Sep 9, 2018)

I was just going back over some of my early days crunching and I noticed that there had been such a dramatic change of work units being done it made me stop and think for a minute (couldn't think more than a minute..  It hurt!! )

Back when I started Crunching a little in 2006, I remember having a single PC, but it was a single core PC (I'm guessing an AMD XP CPU of some sorts, probably a 2500M...) and I think I crunched for the whole year bar a few days and looking back on my results I had managed 375 results over the course of the year, literally just over 1 work unit a day...

Now when I eventually stopped crunching for whatever reason back in 2009 that was up to over 2.3 work units a day, but then I only crunched for about 9 months...

I restarted back in November last year when I got my job in IT and I started posting back at TPU...  (I promise to try and keep my posts to a minimum!! )  and over those say two months, I managed to push that to nearly 11 work units a day which made me think wow..  As this year with the help of the IT department at work and me making use of my solar panels and the hardware I have laying about, I've managed to push it up to (so far this year) nearly 174 work units a day which blew me away...

I've made a few charts that just showed the results and the points which are below...










I know this might not interest many of you but I was just staggered at the difference in the performance of tech over these past 12 years...  I know these are small numbers compared to @Norton, @[Ion], @HammerON, @t_ski, @stinger608 and so many more and I have a long way to catch you all up but it just made me think that if everyone in work or any company ran some of these work units, we might actually see some changes with the research and things moving forward  

I'm very proud to be in this team, I try and do my little bit with a few PC's I have around home to help with a cause I believe in because I hope that one day that it helps someone and I/we as a team can look back and say we have been a part of it  
I didn't mean to bore anyone with loads of text and a few crappy Excel spreadsheet graphs but I just wanted to share my results and just be happy that I was doing something for others rather than myself, so everyone in the team I hope feels the same way as I do  
I know it's not free for us to do for the hardware and not even thinking about the electric costs but TPU do such an amazing job with giveaways and so on that I thought it might have been worth a mention 

I'll go hide again now   If you made it this far, thanks for reading


----------

